# Benibachi Planaria Zero treatment?



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

You're right moving the nerites in another tank: they won't survive to a planaria treatment.

That being said, once you get rid of planarias, and after water change, you would have to filter on active carbon at least 3 weeks before reintroducing them. Don't ask how I know ><


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

You need to dose twice btw to kill the unborns  GL!


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

ILikeRice said:


> You need to dose twice btw to kill the unborns  GL!


Thanks, I might hold off. I'm not convinced that they're planaria and now I think they're Rhabdocoela Flatworms. A little unsightly but there haven't been that many and if they're harmless there's no point in stressing out my tank.


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Bumping myself because I discovered that I have hydra in my tank now too in additional to literally everything else. The berried female I received successfully hatched her eggs so now in the interest of protecting the babies and all future babies in my tank I decided to go ahead and nuke it with the white Asian powder stuff. 

Things I want to kill:
Pest snails
Hydra
Planaria?
Scutariella

Things I don't want to kill:
Baby shrimp
Adult shrimp
Nerite snails (rehomed for now)
Plants

I will report back when the treatment is finished. I did have a couple of mysterious shrimp deaths which hydra could explain, they also had scutariella when I recovered the bodies which probably didn't help their health at all.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

At minimum, it will kill hydra, planaria and scutariella. It may not kill pest snails or rhabdocoela flatworms, though...


Be sure you've got plenty of aeration in the tank during treatment.


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> At minimum, it will kill hydra, planaria and scutariella. It may not kill pest snails or rhabdocoela flatworms, though...
> 
> 
> Be sure you've got plenty of aeration in the tank during treatment.


Yep, threw in an airstone along with the agitation in from my HOB. Shrimp appear to be fine including the baby shrimp. Pond snails appear to be unaffected after one treatment. I scrapped the hydra off the glass before treatment so I'm unsure if the hydra are killed or not. I will do the full three day treatment then do 20% water changes for 4 days with carbon added to my filter before adding my nerites back in. The powder didn't seem incredibly soluble so hopefully it doesn't linger in the substrate or filter.


----------



## Cobra LA (Oct 30, 2017)

Did it kill the pest Snails after dosing it 3 times?


----------

